# Question About Frankens



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Being new here, I was wondering if any of you cobble together watches from bits or as we call them "frankens". Here is an Accutron I made up from a working movement, spare dial, and spare hands. The hands had the lume coming off so I removed it and made them skeleton style. While not an Accutron as they produced it, it is entirely Accutron parts and I rather like the results.

This practice is rather common amongst my fellow Timex collectors since the various bits are easily accumulated at very little cost. I don't see it as a bad practice as long as you don't try to then sell it as "genuine" and are honest about it's origin. I recently was sold a watch by a VERY respected, internationally known, collector that had the wrong movement and hands for how it was originally produced and was purported to be genuine.

So anyone here made a franken?










Sorry for the edits, it's my keyboard.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya mate,

Well I was going to reply with a few pics of various frankens Ive messed about with, so to find the pics I did a search on franken. Theres tons, so although it sounds a bit of a copout I reckon thats the best way, heres the search link.

I rediscovered some great old threads by the way, so its a bit of a hijack, but I loved these ones.

It does have a franken in it but is also interesting for the current SMf craze

A very odd french Seiko franken i picked up we really must do another recipes thread, or is it just me
















And to get back on topic, what's more with accutrons too!

crazy mod

And my first ever franken

Andy


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response, Andy, and the links also. I really like the Accutrons you did. The fastened hatch on the 214 is hilareous. Then again I suppose having to open the back to service the cell is no different than the 218. Sometimes I think our creations look so good that they should have made them that way. Seeing you are an Accutron afficienado I will share my collection with you.

My Accutrons

Cheers


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

What an interesting collection Bill,

thanks for the link, I am sure there are a few others that will appreciate it too.

It's fascinating to see all of the other manufacturers variations, I know a few, but most Ive never seen. I was particularly pleased to finally see an example of the DS2 Centronic. The Eternasonic railroad 9162 is brilliant, I bet its a good size too. Ive seen other Admirals but the markers on yours are fantastic, I am a real fan of monolithic 3D indexes.

The Accuquartz is fun too, all Accuquartz I have seen have been really striking, so odd or blingy they are great. Never seen a 218 astronaut either, very cool.

I must do a proper shoot of my collection but you can see most of it including the contents of my spares box on this rather fun thread that we had in 2006

All the best

Andy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure if this counts as a Franken in the true sense, but it is pretty monsterous, what were Bulova thinking.

Purple plastic with gold..um, not even sure with a global 70's revival this should be allowed back!










Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've done a Spaceview conversion...if that counts. It was quite a lot of work and involved turning down a case slightly. It started life as a 214 Railroad Accutron.

Spot the "franken" in the last photos. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> I must do a proper shoot of my collection but you can see most of it including the contents of my spares box on this rather fun thread that we had in 2006


Oh those were the days Andy...what a thread that was...with me mistakenly posting two watches at a time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant believe it was in 2006!!!

Seems like yesterday.....


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul you would be interested in this franken that was purported to be genuine from a respected authority. Notice the #52 on the right. At first look the hands are not right but these are so rare I thought they could be. Rene Rondeau assures me that all 3 RR Specials used the same hands. After getting the watch I opened the back to find a 505 without the micro regulator. I kept the watch figuring that the case and dial are not easily found and I can hopefully find some hands and a regulator to put it right.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton Railroad Special 52 seem to be a bit thin on the ground...but the others are common enough, so its easy to pick up a 505 with a regulator...in fact, I stupidly put one in my Clearview (below), even though it should only have a standard 505...does that make it a "franken"?







Got to admit, I don't like those incorrect gold hands on that 52. The minute hand is far too short --- but again, you can always grab the correct hand set from the more common 50 and 51.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys put me on hummer overload with that neverending thread! This past weekend I picked up that same gray faced TV dial Accutron at a watch fair of sorts. I got the watch (non runner but above average case, dial and hands) for 25 USD and he threw in 2 non working 2182 movements in the deal for parts.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > I must do a proper shoot of my collection but you can see most of it including the contents of my spares box on this rather fun thread that we had in 2006
> ...


Haha, it was ace. But then you got revenge with your 'page turn'









top thread and a darn good job we did it before Bill turned up  we could have been in right trouble


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

watchnutz said:


> You guys put me on hummer overload with that neverending thread! This past weekend I picked up that same gray faced TV dial Accutron at a watch fair of sorts. I got the watch (non runner but above average case, dial and hands) for 25 USD and he threw in 2 non working 2182 movements in the deal for parts.


Wow great bargain, the TV dials are some of my favourites. I think one of the attractions of accutrons is the seemingly endless variety. That thread ran for a while and as far as I remember there were only 2 duplicates, i think it was Jase that mentioned it at the time.

Andy


----------

